# Mites ??



## churchchick02 (Mar 12, 2014)

My hen has lost feathers on her head thought it was from the roo being ruff with her. I picked her up to love on her  and her belly is blood red and missing feathers I had diotacuse (spelling?? ) earth and sprinkled it on her and separated her from the others is there anything else I can do ? 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

If she has them mites or lice, most likely the rest of the crew will too. Douse them all up. I used DE too when I had an outbreak of lice here for the first time ever this past late winter/early spring. Also make sure they have access to dust bathing. That does wonders to get rid of the little buggers.


----------

